# An update!



## bluemtn (Aug 30, 2008)

I've been doing TSD for 3 months now, and am thoroughly enjoying the classes!  The instructor actually takes the time to correct anything that I might be doing wrong, as opposed to standing there saying "looks good.  Next!" like I've experienced in the past.  I recently passed my gold belt test- I declined the option of starting as a red belt for personal reasons.  There was a lot of board breaking involved in the end, some I had trouble with, but not too much.  I can't really say what I enjoy the most about it, but the way it's being instructed is a huge boost.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds good! How do you find it compares to TKD technically?


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 30, 2008)

That is AWESOME!!!  So when does your username change to TSDGirl?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes I am glad you have found something that you are enjoying.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 30, 2008)

Technically, there's not much difference other than some of the stances and the way some of the kicks are performed.  That's all I can say for sure, given the limited experiences in this new class, and kind of a "bad" experience at my old one, which didn't have anything to do with the style, just how it was ran. There's more self defense involvement, but I can't say that that in itself is style specific.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 30, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> That is AWESOME!!! So when does your username change to TSDGirl?


 

I haven't decided fully on a new name .  Too much going on lately to try and think.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 31, 2008)

good for you!!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 31, 2008)

Cool. Tang Soo!


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2008)

Many of us had wondered where you had gotten too...Good luck with the new discipline...


----------



## Kacey (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds great - congratulations on finding a good fit for yourself.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> I've been doing TSD for 3 months now, and am thoroughly enjoying the classes!  The instructor actually takes the time to correct anything that I might be doing wrong, as opposed to standing there saying "looks good.  Next!" like I've experienced in the past.  I recently passed my gold belt test- I declined the option of starting as a red belt for personal reasons.  There was a lot of board breaking involved in the end, some I had trouble with, but not too much.  I can't really say what I enjoy the most about it, *but the way it's being instructed is a huge boost*.


Often times it's never WHAT'S being taught but HOW it's being taught... no matter who or what the student/subject is.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 31, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Often times it's never WHAT'S being taught but HOW it's being taught... no matter who or what the student/subject is.


 

I couldn't agree more! I've done a lot of research into the other dojos/ dojangs in my area, and took several things into consideration. One being cost, another contracts, and the really sticky stuff- such as instruction, etc., and location helped a good bit. A lot of nice and good instructors in the area, but this stuck out.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm really happy you found a good school and that you are enjoying yourself.

Tang Soo!


----------

